# Furby is officially back, and more expensive than ever.



## Captain Howdy (Aug 3, 2012)

http://www.hasbrotoyshop.com/furby

$60 (batteries not included). Holy fuck. It's a freaking FURBY, you can still get brand new ones off of eBay for like $15. They have some newish tech it looks like, and they can be played with through Apps, but $60? That's a lot of money for nostalgia, and I don't think the appeal is broad enough for the mass market - Unless they made it freakishly intelligent, or it comes with like spy cam & listening devices on it or something. 

The design looks correct (now has digital eyes), so I pat them on the back for that - They didn't try to "Furby 2.0" the appearance too much, but I'm curious if they have updated it's AI - And if they have, by how much?

What do you guys think ?

Check out the video for it as well.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2012)

The design certainly seems different to me... But just a small bit.

It's also creepier.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 3, 2012)

DEATH TO ALL FURBIES.

These things are creepy, ugly, and nightmare fuel. Why are they trying to bring it back? D:


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 3, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> DEATH TO ALL FURBIES.
> 
> These things are creepy, ugly, and nightmare fuel. Why are they trying to bring it back? D:



THEY JUST WANT TO LOVE YOU.

They brought it back to spread the _love_ to a new generation of kids (and if you do the calculations, those who had these _as_ a kid, might _have_ a child themselves).


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 3, 2012)

Why? Why?
WHY?
*
WHY IN HELL WOULD YOU WANT TO BRING THAT THING BACK?!?*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 3, 2012)

Kill it with acid fire!!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 3, 2012)

I know what everybodies getting for Christmas 83

NIGHTMARES.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 3, 2012)

of course, there is an app for that >__> because 6 year olds TOTALLY need an ipod touch or iphone! XP


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 3, 2012)

Imagine going to sleep forgetting to turn off yours.
STFU I'm sleeping.


----------



## Delta Fox (Aug 3, 2012)

I blame hipsters


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 3, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I know what everybodies getting for Christmas 83
> 
> NIGHTMARES.


Have you ever burned a furby while it was laughing?  That's even worse nightmare fuel.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 3, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you ever burned a furby while it was laughing?  That's even worse nightmare fuel.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L52gjtHA_oQ :v


----------



## Mxpklx (Aug 3, 2012)

My friend's sister got one, and it annoyed him so much he threw it into the wall. It broke a hole in the plaster and kept talking nonstop. They had to gut the wall to get it out. This happened back when furbies were popular.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 3, 2012)

Did anyone actually _like_ them in the first place, or was it all just a great marketing success?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 3, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Did anyone actually _like_ them in the first place, or was it all just a great marketing success?



A little bit of both. The 90's was an era of "My friend has one, I want one". 

i.e. basically everything during the 90's.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 3, 2012)

Because kids these days just don't know what real nightmares are made of.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> Those little monsters... I got one as a kid, and promptly took the batteries out and stuffed it in a box after it wouldn't shut up.



Mine kept talking after I took the batteries out


----------



## Gryphoneer (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks as shitty as those ponies.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2012)

It is still nothing compared to the Supreme Furby, the only record of which is in audio format.

Ordinary Furbies can be defeated in a variety of ways
Kill it with fire + Epic Finishing Blow
Set Phasers to FUBAR
Smoking is Detrimental to Your Health
If at First it does not DIe, Shoot it Again
And Again and Again


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 3, 2012)

No mercy for the latest generation, eh?


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 3, 2012)

You can now buy nostalgia for $60 - Hello consumerism where did you go. They'd have to pay be $60 jus to take it but meh To each their own or whatever ths phrase is


----------



## Namba (Aug 3, 2012)

My dad's actually gonna get one for the hell of it. I'll fill ya'll in sometime later :/


----------



## Tabasco (Aug 3, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> My dad's actually gonna get one for the hell of it. I'll fill ya'll in sometime later :/



My condolences.


----------



## Namba (Aug 3, 2012)

Blues said:


> My condolences.


Blame 1998.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 3, 2012)

I knew inflation is a bitch, but $60 bucks looks real excessive for a Furby.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 3, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> My dad's actually gonna get one for the hell of it. I'll fill ya'll in sometime later :/



Get a lighter, or a gun if you can... just in case...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2012)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I knew inflation is a bitch, but $60 bucks looks real excessive for a Furby.



Because it IS. You can still buy brand new ones for $15 USD on eBay, but they originally retailed for $25-35.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so gonna track one of these down. Gonna lock the cat in the same room with it and record what happens.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 4, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I am so gonna track one of these down. Gonna lock the cat in the same room with it and record what happens.



A quantum state in which the Furby is simultaneously both mauled and unmauled until you open the room?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 4, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I am so gonna track one of these down. Gonna lock the cat in the same room with it and record what happens.



Mittens?!!! NOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2012)

*walks into Shooter's Choice* "The biggest RPG you have..."
Zombie apocalypse don't got shit on this.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> *walks into Shooter's Choice* "The biggest RPG you have..."
> Zombie apocalypse don't got shit on this.



Zombies have a "guaranteed" way of dying, Furby's however... questionable.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Aug 4, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> of course, there is an app for that >__> because 6 year olds TOTALLY need an ipod touch or iphone! XP



The iPod Touch can in some ways be compared to those candy cigarettes tabacco companies used to sell. The tobacco companies wanted kids to like the feel of the cigarrettes and remember the brand names and packaging so that they could start smoking for real when they were old enough. Apple wants kids to have iPod Touches so they can get used to the product and, when they get a little older, ask their parents for an iPhone (the more expensive, ever-updating model that they will be loyal to for a long time).


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Zombies have a "guaranteed" way of dying, Furby's however... questionable.



...You're right. o-o;


----------



## thoron (Aug 4, 2012)

I remember when furby's came out and I wanted one back then I will admit. It was voice that completely for me, wouldn't shut up and it sounded horrid after hearing it for thirty minutes.

I just found this and it seems fitting: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJN9E63l9A0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piWWMl7z8Wo Both NSFW (Just to be safe)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't really mind these new ones, or the price.
The fact that it still doesn't have an "off" switch, however, makes it just as bad as its previous incarnation.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, looks like the Russians are making more expensive spy bugs now.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't really mind these new ones, or the price.
> The fact that it still doesn't have an "off" switch, however, makes it just as bad as its previous incarnation.



They don't turn off even if you turn them off anyways, so they figgered they'd remove the pseudo-feature and stop tricking the masses with their fake piece of plastic


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2012)

It seems more nightmare-inducing than ever as well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 4, 2012)

Percy said:


> It seems more nightmare-inducing than ever as well.


"Your interactions will shape its personality" they said. So I could make one that was at least ill-tempered.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> "Your interactions will shape its personality" they said. So I could make one that was at least ill-tempered.



That means it can potentially remember some things as well, or at least how you acted.

I'm calling it now, headlines read: 2012 FURBY'S STOP DOMESTIC ABUSE. :v


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That means it can potentially remember some things as well, or at least how you acted.
> 
> I'm calling it now, headlines read: 2012 FURBY'S STOP DOMESTIC ABUSE. :v



If I see that headline anywhere in the news, I'd probably die laughing.


----------



## Neuron (Aug 4, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Because it IS. You can still buy brand new ones for $15 USD on eBay, but they originally retailed for $25-35.


I think you people bitching about the price are not noticing some key things. It has better parts, moves more naturally, has all kinds of shiny light up whatever the fuck, and if you weren't paying attention, _yes the AI is more complicated and has been improved_

It's not just nostalgia. This is marketing to a _whole new market of children_ that yes, probably is allowed to occasionally use mommy's iPhone to play. 

Actually WATCH the videos. The furby now has a language that is more complex, can be translated by using an app for the iPad or iPhone, and it has two distinct personalities, good furby and evil furby. Evil furby made me lol because I really think it's just meant to troll people like the ones in this thread screaming about NIGHTMARE FUEL.

Not to mention the fact _when the original Furby came out I recall my own parents having to pay out the ass to get it from a retailer._ So quit yer bitchin. It may be expensive now, but if it sucks and people hate it it will show up on third party selling sites with lower prices.

Also my fursona kind of looks like a furby so there you go. I needed to post in this thread.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 4, 2012)

I want to buy these and re-skin them with high-quality faux furs, then resell them to parents who think they're getting an uber-rare limited edition furby.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 4, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I don't really mind these new ones, or the price.
> The fact that it still doesn't have an "off" switch, however, makes it just as bad as its previous incarnation.



Wha? Really? You would think that it would be standard on most if not all toys. 

I never had a furby but when I was little I wanted one.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Aug 5, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> ...You're right. o-o;



"THE GOGGLES! THEY DO NOTHING!!!" XD


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 5, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> I want to buy these and re-skin them with high-quality faux furs, then resell them to parents who think they're getting an uber-rare limited edition furby.



Or use real fur. Make, like, a taxidermy furby. 

...

Presumably in your underground lab using lighting and tesla coils.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 5, 2012)

Neuron said:


> I think you people bitching about the price are not noticing some key things. It has better parts, moves more naturally, has all kinds of shiny light up whatever the fuck, and if you weren't paying attention, _yes the AI is more complicated and has been improved_
> 
> It's not just nostalgia. This is marketing to a _whole new market of children_ that yes, probably is allowed to occasionally use mommy's iPhone to play.
> 
> ...



I haven't missed a thing - Read the OP. 

My qualms with the price are justified in that toy quality has dropped since the original came out, and the tech they are putting in it is not that expensive. It's a combination of things that we have had for some time now.

I hate to sound mean, but you've just stated a lot of obvious things. 

Yes, toys do tend to show up for less on some third-party sites. Yes, there is an app. Yes, people did end up paying a lot for them during the shopping season. Birds fly, fish swim. Some species can sorta do both. 

You didn't _need_ to post in this thread, but I do hope you read the OP and come baring something other than obvious facts that have already been mentioned, or things that everybody here already knows.


----------



## Neoi (Aug 5, 2012)

59.99! Da Fuq is this bullshit! Everyone should be required to own at least one furby


----------



## moonchylde (Aug 6, 2012)

Those eyes... those soulless eyes, staring, just staring...

_eyes..._


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 6, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> Those eyes... those soulless eyes, staring, just staring...
> 
> _eyes..._



Have you seen their  eyes when they're turned off?


----------



## Lulu_Neko_Lucy (Aug 6, 2012)

I think they're evil so $60 or not I won't be buying one. To be honest I am rather happy they cost such a pretty penny, it will discourage my current roommates from buying them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 6, 2012)

Didn't know furbuy vanished.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

Apparantly there is a new special feature if you feed them past midnight.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 7, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> Apparantly there is a new special feature if you feed them past midnight.



Don't even go there man, don't even go there. They already don't have an off switch!


----------

